
Ask HN: Distributed Bootstrapping? - lambdatronics
Maybe this won&#x27;t work and you can tell me why, but...<p>Would it be possible to launch a bootstrapped start-up using a crowdfunding model where the first N employees sign on to contributed $X in exchange for Y% equity, such that sum_N(X<i>Y&#x2F;100) is the needed capitalization? $X might be at least $S&#x2F;mo </i> M months, where M is the amount of runway needed, and $S&#x2F;mo is an employee&#x27;s salary.<p>The logistics might be challenging (the more employees you need, the longer it will take to sign everyone on). Also, finding folks who are in need of a job but also willing to invest upfront might narrow the pool significantly.<p>The reason for proposing this was that the initial N employees have the same incentives as cofounders.
======
throwawaybutwhy
Isn't it a variation of MLM [0]/Ponzi schemes [1]?

> finding folks who are in need of a job but also willing to invest upfront
> might narrow the pool significantly.

Agreed. This looks like an understatement.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
level_marketing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-level_marketing)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzi_scheme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzi_scheme)

~~~
lambdatronics
Hmm, I wasn't considering for N to be large/unlimited (ie, rolling
recruitment). The idea was basically to have N fixed from the outset; the
project would start once the team was assembled.

Basically, I keep hearing that VC, founders, and early employees have
divergent incentives, leading to conflicts of interest. The thought was to
find a way to align them. This may not be the way, but I was hoping to at
least get some discussion. Maybe I should have started with that question
instead of a proposed solution....

